

How Amazon Innovates: Lessons for Microsoft and Others - mrj54
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/02/25/how-amazon-innovates-lessons-in-strategy-for-microsoft-and-others/

======
grinich
Single page:

[http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/02/25/how-amazon-
innovat...](http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/02/25/how-amazon-innovates-
lessons-in-strategy-for-microsoft-and-others/?single_page=true)

------
ashishbharthi
I think what Amazon has done is really interesting. Develop capability for
your own requirement and then later generalize it as product offering (Except
Kindle). Imagine what Amazon could have done if they had Research budget of
Microsoft of Google.

Google is also kind of following same footsteps. Gmail was developed for their
internal use and then came out as product. They should start offering their
internal HR and Finance apps as hosted ERP solutions.

~~~
tybris
> Imagine what Amazon could have done if they had Research budget of Microsoft
> of Google.

I find that hard since much of Amazon's business culture and innovation comes
out of frugality. Being a low margin business, Amazon had to become so
streamlined that it does not suffer from the expensive maintenance drag. The
great strength of Amazon is its ability to evolve. They're a population of
tiny businesses/services rather than one single entity. You'll see the rate of
innovation at Amazon is speeding up over time, rather than slowing down.

------
gxs
Interesting. Relevant link: [http://www.fastcompany.com/1560194/microsoft-and-
amazon-sign...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1560194/microsoft-and-amazon-sign-
deal-granting-access-to-each-others-patent-porfolios?partner=rss)

